# How to unlock Billfisher Hand Crimper?



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Just purchased one today and I am about to throw it through a plate glass window...it seems to be locked closed and I must be an idiot but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to unlock it..it seems that the silver pin in the middle needs to be moved down but it won't budge. I am about ready to hurt myself or someone near me...help !?

This is the one...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

must be jammed, keep working on that silver thing, it'll some loose. Try hitting the ends of the handles flush on something hard, that should jar it loose.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, the silver button does slide down. Try squeezing the handles together a little as you pull down on the button.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya know you can always carry them back to the store so the little gal that works there that weighs all of 98 Lbs can undo them with one finger,,, cause ya just know that is what is going to happen 

Or you can be like me and keep pounding the crap out of them until they submit to your will


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Lol*

Now that is funny! And probably very true!




Shooter said:


> Ya know you can always carry them back to the store so the little gal that works there that weighs all of 98 Lbs can undo them with one finger,,, cause ya just know that is what is going to happen
> 
> Or you can be like me and keep pounding the crap out of them until they submit to your will


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Or you could*

take a drill or grinding wheel and remove that silver $%^%$ that won't move.


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

I finally got that f$%#%$# silver pin down after a lot of swearing and forcing.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i honestly would just grind or remove that pin for good..

doesnt really serve a purpose..
just attach a lanyard to the the crimper, couple wraps around the handle is more then enough to keep it closed.


----------

